# some newer pic's



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

pic 3 come on give me........some info, your right Frank im not sure if these fish are from peru


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

don't know, but they are very nice. Great color.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like it could be a cross between spilo cf and macs or regular gold spilos. They have the gold flanks and the red throats. Definitely a nice looking fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say from these photos.....still appears to be S. spilopleura, though you are in a better position to tell if those ventral fins have black tips to them. And any idea how old they are? what size? They do somewhat resemble those by Serrasalmus_Collector. Certainly a proverbial needle in a hay stack when it comes to those 2 types (maculatus vs spilopleura) during ontogeny.


----------



## kandyman (Oct 4, 2003)

how much are those?


----------

